# Gilden Reset



## B3N (3. Februar 2005)

Wegen einer Änderung der Datenbank, gab es einen Reset der Gildendaten, wir bitten dies zu entschuldigen. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle noch mal erwähnen, dass es sich derzeit noch um eine Betaversion handelt und deshalb mit so etwas gerechnet werden sollte.


----------



## Avenger (3. Februar 2005)

Huch, hab schon gedacht, heute morgen ging doch mein Script noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

